# Advice needed 15week puppy with upset tummy



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Stevie is 15 weeks old now, and has been on James Welbeloved Turkey and rice with chicken as training treats since we bought her home at 8 weeks.
Boxing day she had bit of an upset tummy, ( lots of runny poos) but I put it down to the fact that she had had a little bit of turkey on Christmas day, and also managed to eat a pig in blanket which had been dropped on the floor by one of the children . Yesterday I gave her no breakfast then her usual amount of kibble for lunch and tea which she ate.
This morning she cried to come out of her crate, and was obviously desperate for a poo, and they're still really soft. Hasn't eaten any breakfast this morning, and seems okay but a bit quieter than normal.She is also scooting first thing in the morning, worming is all up to date.
Should I not feed her today, or should I try her on boiled rice and a bit of chicken?
Any advice please


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh poor Stevie. I would put him on to boiled rice and chicken for a couple of days. You'll need to make sure that he is drinking as pups can get dehydrated quite quickly. Some people have found that live natural yoghurt helps with an upset tum. Try him with a spoonful with his meals. Keep a close eye on him and go with your gut feeling. If he doesn't pick up soon or appears lethargic then it might be worth a trip to the vets to put your mind at rest.
Hope he picks up soon.

Karen xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Try the boild rice with a wee bit of white fish. she will be fine just has a wee upset tummy. is she still drinking.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Excellent advice already given by Karen and Kendal. The key thing is to ensure pup is drinking water. Try not to worry if the odd meal is skipped it won't do any real harm however being dehydrated can. My dog has quite a sensitive tummy which I discovered after he had snaffled a large chunk of cheese that got dropped by accident! I found probiotic yoghurt mixed with white fish and rice worked best to settle his tummy down again. You can buy really cheap white fish in the freezer section at most supermarkets. If in any doubt at all trust your instinct and go see the vet.


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

kendal said:


> Try the boild rice with a wee bit of white fish. she will be fine just has a wee upset tummy. is she still drinking.


Thank you she is still drinking, will try the rice and chicken at lunch time


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes I agree she must drink, a similar thing happened to us when our Patsy was around 4mths. She became very lethargic and floppy and wasn't eating and not drinking much water, we took her to the vets where they immediately put her on a drip and she was in there for two days:-(((( but after this she soon picked up and was back to her normal self. Puppies can deteriorate very quickly if not drinking so do keep an eye on him and if your not sure take him to the vets. Keep us posted and get well soon Stevie


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Greenleys19 said:


> Yes I agree she must drink, a similar thing happened to us when our Patsy was around 4mths. She became very lethargic and floppy and wasn't eating and not drinking much water, we took her to the vets where they immediately put her on a drip and she was in there for two days:-(((( but after this she soon picked up and was back to her normal self. Puppies can deteriorate very quickly if not drinking so do keep an eye on him and if your not sure take him to the vets. Keep us posted and get well soon Stevie


Thanks she seems to have perked up a bit.She has just wolfed down the rice and chicken.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oakley had an upset tummy at around 12/13 weeks. We had him on chicken & rice & also a special tinned food from the vet but to help "firm him up" we had to give him Pro-Kolin paste (kaolin based) from the vet which did the trick.


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Stevie much better today .I've never seen her so enthusiastic about her food, and she's cleaning the bowl completely . Now I'm wondering if I should change her food from James Welbelloved to a different brand.Any advice welcome or should I just keep going with what she's been on to date?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad Stevie is recovering well .......even after being referred to as 'he'! Sorry! 

Karen xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Rustler said:


> Stevie much better today .I've never seen her so enthusiastic about her food, and she's cleaning the bowl completely . Now I'm wondering if I should change her food from James Welbelloved to a different brand.Any advice welcome or should I just keep going with what she's been on to date?


That's good Stevie is feeling better ... they really do love chicken and boiled rice, better not get too used to it! My Maisie never liked food much as a puppy (loved chicken/rice though) but she had improved her eating a lot after I tried Natural Instinct instead of dry kibble. See how Stevie goes once she is properly better and if she doesn't seem keen on the kibble you could consider a change.

Here is the link if you are interested: http://www.naturalinstinct.com/

Sue


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,

Rosie had a terrible time with her upset tummy when we first got her. I think it was some kind of intolerance to some sort of cereal. She couldn't even cope with chicken and rice, poor thing. The only food that has worked for her is natural instinct, but I think her problems are a bit extreme, so hopefully Stevie will be a bit easier to deal with. I definitely recommend the yoghurt, it really helped with Rosie. Our vet recommended JWB because it has reliable ingredients so you can work out if there is a particular one she is intolerant of. But Rosie couldn't really tolerate any of them.

Good luck. Hopefully it will be a one-off, but if not, there are lots of things you can do to help her. 

Louise x


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

A spoonful of no fat plain Greek yogurt is good for probiotic purposes, as well as helping alleviate gas. 

Another trick for firming up poos is to give the dog a level Tbsp. of canned pumpkin (NOT pumpkin pie filling) in their food. Its fiber helps bind the poo. Since the can is too big to use all of it before it goes bad, spoon it into icecube trays, freeze it, then, once frozen, store the cubes in a ziplock bad for future use. Each cube is a serving.


----------

